# UCI WM Rennrad 2006 CORRATEC TOP !! sehr leicht



## gd_merlin (24. Juni 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290448049823&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

mit viel CARBON !!

Mein Freund will sich ein Freerider aufbauen und sucht ggf. noch Teile = einfach mal was anbieten zum tausch (Teile / komplette Bikes) per P/N.


----------

